

The Internet Explorer IQ Hoax and the State of Tech Blogging - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/the-internet-explorer-iq-hoax-and-the-state-of-tech-blogging

======
nextparadigms
This reminds me of the 40% Android phones are returned story, or the one from
yesterday with the Android Trojan, even though it was only made in a lab, yet
they made it sound as if it already was a major issue.

Tech bloggers today are in such a hurry to defend "their side" that they will
believe any rumor and will be quick to write a story on it to propagate the
rumor further, as if it were fact.

